# HME Stream support for video?



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

In the HME dev guide is discusses streaming images (jpeg(jpg), png, gif) and audio (mpeg3). Is there any chance I could stream video (mpeg1, mpeg2, mpeg4, wmv, or h.264) via HME? I have a really good application in mind if this is possible? I would prefer to see mpeg4, wmv, or h.264. Although I expect wmv would be the least likely.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

While not precisely what you (probably) want to achieve, this thread about Playing Any Video on your TiVo is currently rocking the house. On Demand transcoding of videos as they 'Come Back' tot he TiVo's NPL.

Perhaps you could pipe in there, and offer further insights/ideas/suggestions/collaboration? 

One of these days, I'll give it a shot too ... haven't been following the thread, but it IS a high priority


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats interesting, I will do a little more investigating into it.

Although I don't think this will work for me. Since its using the GoBack support this means the stream will be recorded to the HD. That would violate the copyright of the content I'm using. This would be similar to the mpeg3 playback, except for video. The content can be streamed but not recorded.


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

ashu said:


> While not precisely what you (probably) want to achieve, this thread about Playing Any Video on your TiVo is currently rocking the house. On Demand transcoding of videos as they 'Come Back' tot he TiVo's NPL.


The below link answers my question in relation to the above product. I won't be able to use it due to copyrights.

http://www.satellite-of-love.org/Forums/YaBB.pl?num=1170314784


----------

